# IVF - a few questions would value opinions!!



## Northern Soul (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi IVF ers

I'd really appreciate your thoughs and expereinces on this one......

Been TTC for about a year a few unsusccessful IUI's 2 with stimulation so had an IVF consulatation today to up the game. the consultatnt wants to put me on a long protocol (no pill).  The bit that worried me is that when I did one stimulated cycyle with menopur the cycles had to be abdanonded as about 3 or 4 folicles grew to big for an IUI. The consultatnt wants to use 225 menopur for my IVF but i'm worried it might over stimulate and then we have to abandon the cycle.

Has anyone else had any expereince on menopur ? or any other general advice for an IVF cycle.

There's s much to know and get clued up on, which one teh one hand we wnat to do so we know more, but on teh other aren't the clinics the experts?

welcome your thoughts......


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

what dose were you on for your medicated iiui's?

i used menopur for my ivf. long protocol with no pill (which my clinic call short protocol, just to confuse things  ). i'm not so clued up on what all the drugs are but i know it's cheaper than one of the other ones, puregon i think. i was on 300 but i'm not sure whether that was what they started everyone one or whether they suspected i had issues. i only had 2 lead follicles going into collection but got 4 eggs anyway (and got a baby from those  ). i've since had my antral count and amh done and they're not very good so that's why i didn't get on so well on that dose. so i'm probably not a very good person to compare against.... anyway, apart from all that, clinics do mostly know what they're doing so i'm sure they've taken your iui response into consideration when they set the dose. at any rate, you'll be monitored so anything untoward should show up quickly.

i wish you luck anyway. didn't want to read and run


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there, I used Puregon on all my stimulated IUIs and IVFs, rather than Menopur, but they're both FSH. The difference is that Menopur is a naturally extracted version of the hormone, whereas Puregon is synthesised in the lab (and as Rosypie says, is a lot more expensive!). Menopur can be slightly more fiddly to use, as you've got to mix powders/solutions and use different needles, whereas with Puregon you usually get it in cartridges to use in an injector pen - dead easy. CLinics/doctors tend to stick with prescribing one particular drug, on the whole there isn't very much practical difference between them (although some women who haven't responded well to one drug can get a better response with another). 

As to your dosage, do try and trust your doctors that they are advising an appropriate dosage, given your response on a stimulated IUI cycle. Bear in mind that there is a big difference between using FSH in conjunction with your natural cycle, and using it when your ovaries have been/are being suppressed, as they are in long protocol IVF, by the down-regging drug. You need to give them enough of a boost initially to wake them up and get them producing follicles; the consultant can always adjust the dosage downwards if needs be. You should be monitored much more closely during IVF than for an IUI cycle - if you haven't already been told, check how often you will have scans (and when the first one will be after starting stimms, as clinics vary widely in their practice), and whether you will also have blood hormone tests to check oestradiol levels (which would indicate whether or not you're in danger of over-responding). 

Good luck!


----------



## Northern Soul (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Rosie Pie and Nismat - good to get some reassurance.

For the IUI's it was a does of about 50 every other day which is what makes me think the 225 will sned them racing (but as you point out this is the idea!).

Clinic have planned out a treatment plan and the first scan is either the day after or second day after taking the menopur. they said depending on teh scan results they may,or may not do the bloods tests at the same time.

If you have any other thoughts about stuff you should know/questions - let me know! clinic are preety good at answering questions but clinics vary so much and it's good to canvass opinion.


----------



## Northern Soul (Jan 20, 2010)

ok so the time has come - started on the nasal sprays at the beginning of the week so it's really happening - a bit worried about it all now. trying to not think about it too much but reading about others is a good distraction


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Norther Soul - now you've started on the drugs, time will absolutely fly by, and before you know it you'll be on the 2 week wait!! Good luck,
Lisa x


----------



## Northern Soul (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks Lisa

first hitch - just checked the dates and sould have started my down reg spray a day earlier than i did - does this make a difference ? not sure waether to tell clinic or not.  dammm! schedule all worked out (long protcol) and i missed the start date. Going for scan next Thursday. any views....anyone!!


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Northern Soul * I certainly wouldn't hide it from the clinic, just give the nurses a call today and tell them. I doubt that it is a big deal, but they probably see this all the time and are best placed to advise you. Good luck!!


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nothern soul - 1 day shouldn't make any difference, as different people have different cycle lengths anyway. I probably wouldn't tell them, though it would be the right thing to do!!!

Lisa x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I would say definitely tell the clinic! It's almost bound to make no difference to your treatment cycle whatsoever; however, if when they scan you on Thursday, you don't look quite down-regged enough (e.g. lining not quite thin enough), then it's better for them to know that you were a day late in starting the spray, and they can adjust things slightly, rather than run the risk of them trying to change your treatment plan completely!


----------



## Northern Soul (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for all replies...

i decided not to tell the clinic and sought the trusty advice of the 'ask a nurse' facility on this website - response was that 1 day would probably not make a difference, so have decided to keep it to myself for now. Anyhow - period has come way late and put everything back so i didn't scan on Thursday and have to go on Tuesday when i may come clean! finding it hard to get used to how everything can change in an instant, especially with this banging headache from the down reg  

toughen up! this is just the beginning.....


----------

